# Via Bicycle is having yet another public auction!



## bikeville (Jan 6, 2017)

Sorry for the lack of postings here, but wanted to give the community a heads up about another public auction we are having. The auction will be taking place on Sunday Jan.22nd at our current shop location which is: 606 S. 9th street Philadelphia, PA 19147. Public preview will be at 9:00 AM and the auction starts at 10:00 AM. It will be throughout our 10,000 square foot building! Lots of great stuff up for grabs, lots going cheap! There will be fixtures, storage and display cabinets, furniture, bikes, parts, etc. Our shop is moving to a smaller space and we need to get rid of a lot of stuff! Feel free to message me here, contact me at: bikeville@gmail.com, or call the shop at 215-627-3370 with any questions. 
Hope to see you there!
Thanks,
Matt


----------



## JOEL (Jan 6, 2017)

It has been a hard year for you guys! Hope the new location works out for you. All the best.
Joel


----------



## bikeville (Jan 6, 2017)

Joel,
Thanks man, hope all is well!
Matt


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 6, 2017)

Any online listings of what's going to be sold?


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 12, 2017)

Its hard to know if it would be worth the trip without even a hint as to what's up for grabs.


----------

